# Detailingworld™ Review - Fireball Fusion Wax



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to Rob At Gleammachine for doing this one for us



Gleammachine said:


> Detailingworld™ Review- Fireball Fusion Wax.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

That is some serious gloss on that Audi


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow that really pops the red.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Great. I've heard nothing but good things about Fireball Fusion and it's nice to see it on a red car as I'm tempted by it for my red Escort Cosworth.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Good review. I have a pot of this myself. It's been on my car since October and despite not being washed since the beginning of December, the car continues to sheet and bead water really well, on dirty paint. It's also on my OH's car and he too is impressed by this wax. I especially like the tall, tight beading of Fireball Fusion but have to agree about the gloss that it gives.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Fantastic results and I'd love to try it. Would be interested to hear from anybody who has used it and other si02 infused waxes as plenty of them out there now...and a fair bit cheaper per ml.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Are sample pots available?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Chris Donaldson said:


> Are sample pots available?


Don't think so


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

This is one wax that has me very interested in buying. 

Would be great to test it out against Angelwax Enigma and Kamikaze Infinity wax


----------



## bigkahunaburger (Jun 27, 2012)

A great review. I'd love to know more about it though. The add on booster vials are especially interesting


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Great review.. It is funny that Korea based company don't sell it here in Korea. I have to import from UK or be friend with someone in the company to get it behind the back.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

mrbig1 said:


> Great review.. It is funny that Korea based company don't sell it here in Korea. I have to import from UK or be friend with someone in the company to get it behind the back.


That is bloody mental lol. Maybe not much of a market in Korea for it?


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> That is bloody mental lol. Maybe not much of a market in Korea for it?


In a way, maybe... UK is Wax Mecca after all. There are great interest in the Fusion wax here in Korea too but the company do not make it available readily for purchase. It also sold little bit more higher price here than UK when limited number of Fusions were released.
It is pretty pricey for 100g, but since it is getting good review, I may look into getting one myself paying no less than retail price. :wall:


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Great review and this is one wax I've got on my list for this year to try.


----------



## In House (Dec 3, 2015)

mrbig1 said:


> Great review.. It is funny that Korea based company don't sell it here in Korea. I have to import from UK or be friend with someone in the company to get it behind the back.


Actually,autowax.co.kr are selling them at 130.000 Korean Won.Which is 5000 Korean Won cheaper than SV Samurai on their website


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

what is the expected realistic durability of this wax? it does look good, but seems quite pricey


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

euge07 said:


> what is the expected realistic durability of this wax? it does look good, but seems quite pricey


I have it on a few panels of my daily, so will happily report back in due course, but I am confident for 3 months plus.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

3 months... too short then


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

sm81 said:


> 3 months... too short then


Care to elaborate?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Durability is too short comparing others similar waxes


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Durability is too short comparing others similar waxes


I'm giving an estimated durability, it may well surpass that. But 3 months plus is pretty good as a stand alone wax with no protective maintenance products used to boost its longevity.

The review was based upon my initial thoughts over the last month over so, but durability aside the incredible water behaviour and increased gloss are other factors to consider.

I'll be honest your limited response doesn't really add much weight to the topic, perhaps put a thread or review together on a wax that your impressed with or believe offers value for money or even something unique.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Value of money: BH DSW


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Waxaddict Quartz was still going strong for me at the 5 month mark. Would expect this to perform even stronger than that.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Even Fuzion is anything like their Nano Coat, it will last far longer than 3 months. Nano Coat is advertised as lasting 2 months but lasted 9 months before I removed it.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Blueberry said:


> Even Fuzion is anything like their Nano Coat, it will last far longer than 3 months. Nano Coat is advertised as lasting 2 months but lasted 9 months before I removed it.


I'm hoping so 

Ultimate Nano Coat is a brilliant product, can pretty much use it on any hard surface other than the windscreen, really versatile. I've just got the certified detailer Extreme Nano Coat, like the above but on steroids :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> I'm hoping so
> 
> Ultimate Nano Coat is a brilliant product, can pretty much use it on any hard surface other than the windscreen, really versatile. I've just got the certified detailer Extreme Nano Coat, like the above but on steroids :thumb:


Ooh now that sounds interesting. Tell us more.


----------

